# Sprinkler Guards on new irrigation system



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

Just got my first irrigation system installed. Yard is KBG/Perennial Rye mix. Do you guys install those doughnut protectors around the sprinklers so the heads don't get grass over them and get stuck in the ground? I am also doing a full renovation on my front yard. They didn't do much cleanup of the yard because of this. . I have everything killed and have 9 yards of filtered topsoil being delivered tonight. How should i go about leveling around the heads? Mark with a flag and cover them lightly while I level out and then come back and remove the dirt from the heads? I am mainly repairing the damage that they did when they installed and filling some low areas. I will be doing this by hand with one of those 36 inch golf course rakes. Any help or suggestions is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you moving the 9 yards? If so, get some help.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The only place I see the doughnut protectors is in the far South with very aggressive grass types. Not needed for cool season.

Your plan to mark the heads is a good one. If you use the typical flags on wire as markers, you can smooth right over the flags, the wire will flex, and you won't lose the head location. If you're going deep with fill, take a picture of the flag locations before you start in case a flag gets snagged and a head gets buried so deep that it becomes hard to find. When you have final grade you may need to raise the heads.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> Are you moving the 9 yards? If so, get some help.


^+1 :thumbup:


----------

